# Hudrix.......



## jack125 (Jan 8, 2013)

Anybody ever heard of or worked for hudrix???


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

I have seen their email address on a mass email from MCS. I was on a lot of conference calls with them a couple of years ago. I think maybe they thought they might get HUD contract?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I have talked with them. They are a low baller regional that has a reputation for not paying.


----------



## jack125 (Jan 8, 2013)

got her price list

30.00 lock change 
trash 15.00
gass cut 20.00
maid 20.00

must cover 40 miles

looking for subs like carzy.
the guy from hudrix told me they got safeguard

oh boy,there is no money made


----------



## StlCleanOut (Nov 13, 2012)

Also experienced the Hudrix pricing. Watch out. I ALWAYS ask for a price sheet in advance before signing anything. When I asked for theirs I got like 5 different one. Depends on the company they said. Well did one job for them. 3 different contractors on one property. One to do the lock change, one to tow off the abandoned SUV in the driveway and then us to do the cleanout and winterization. Emailed and emailed asking for an updated price since they changed the work order after it was assigned to me. After completing the 25 cyd trash out and winterization finally get an email telling me that the job pays 450.00 total.... apparently they have "new contractor rates" price sheet that they dont tell you about upfront. Told them we didnt like the bait and switch pricing and would no longer do work for them. They responded with we will take this as your 60 day notice and so and so will walk you through the termination process as to not cause a breach in contract or any chargebacks to you outstanding balance......BLAH BLAH BLAH did the job over a month ago and emailed a few of their people inquiring about payment and the ones that responded say they have nothing to do with payroll and the person that does well just has never responded. 450(job pay)-75(gas, supplies and antifreeze)-100(dump fees)-180(labor because they required 6 people to be there for the eviction)=95(and i cant even call that profit because it doesnt count in my time at home at night labeling, sorting and uploading their pictures into their system) FYI I am not holding my breath for my check.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

If they sent you an original price list, and said that's what they were paying, and you completed the work and did as they asked, I wouldn't accept $450 on job, and would go after them for the full amount originally promised. 



StlCleanOut said:


> Also experienced the Hudrix pricing. Watch out. I ALWAYS ask for a price sheet in advance before signing anything. When I asked for theirs I got like 5 different one. Depends on the company they said. Well did one job for them. 3 different contractors on one property. One to do the lock change, one to tow off the abandoned SUV in the driveway and then us to do the cleanout and winterization. Emailed and emailed asking for an updated price since they changed the work order after it was assigned to me. After completing the 25 cyd trash out and winterization finally get an email telling me that the job pays 450.00 total.... apparently they have "new contractor rates" price sheet that they dont tell you about upfront. Told them we didnt like the bait and switch pricing and would no longer do work for them. They responded with we will take this as your 60 day notice and so and so will walk you through the termination process as to not cause a breach in contract or any chargebacks to you outstanding balance......BLAH BLAH BLAH did the job over a month ago and emailed a few of their people inquiring about payment and the ones that responded say they have nothing to do with payroll and the person that does well just has never responded. 450(job pay)-75(gas, supplies and antifreeze)-100(dump fees)-180(labor because they required 6 people to be there for the eviction)=95(and i cant even call that profit because it doesnt count in my time at home at night labeling, sorting and uploading their pictures into their system) FYI I am not holding my breath for my check.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

and in a previous life they sold snake oil


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> If they sent you an original price list, and said that's what they were paying, and you completed the work and did as they asked, I wouldn't accept $450 on job, and would go after them for the full amount originally promised.


And if they dont agree, contact client ( property owner ) and threaten lien, if they wont settle, then lien!


----------



## SethNKC (Jan 18, 2013)

Removed so i can get PAID!


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

jack125 said:


> got her price list
> 
> 30.00 lock change
> trash 15.00
> ...


You say no money to be made? Got that right, there was no money to begin with :thumbup: If they are pushing SG work


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

SethNKC said:


> I however have not been paid yet and my invocies are now hitting 60 days old.


Common tactic is to string out your payments and run down the clock on your lien rights. fyi.


----------



## warranpiece (Jun 15, 2012)

StlCleanOut said:


> Also experienced the Hudrix pricing. Watch out. I ALWAYS ask for a price sheet in advance before signing anything. When I asked for theirs I got like 5 different one. Depends on the company they said. Well did one job for them. 3 different contractors on one property. One to do the lock change, one to tow off the abandoned SUV in the driveway and then us to do the cleanout and winterization. Emailed and emailed asking for an updated price since they changed the work order after it was assigned to me. After completing the 25 cyd trash out and winterization finally get an email telling me that the job pays 450.00 total.... apparently they have "new contractor rates" price sheet that they dont tell you about upfront. Told them we didnt like the bait and switch pricing and would no longer do work for them. They responded with we will take this as your 60 day notice and so and so will walk you through the termination process as to not cause a breach in contract or any chargebacks to you outstanding balance......BLAH BLAH BLAH did the job over a month ago and emailed a few of their people inquiring about payment and the ones that responded say they have nothing to do with payroll and the person that does well just has never responded. 450(job pay)-75(gas, supplies and antifreeze)-100(dump fees)-180(labor because they required 6 people to be there for the eviction)=95(and i cant even call that profit because it doesnt count in my time at home at night labeling, sorting and uploading their pictures into their system) FYI I am not holding my breath for my check.


Lein it for full payment. It is easier than you may think.


----------

